# FreeBSD shows "%" and not "#"



## xKri (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I've got a really big problem with my dedicated server. When I log in in my server with ssh, the console shows me *%* and not *#*.







Anyone can help me, please?

Regards.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 3, 2012)

*%* means you're logged in as a regular user. The *#* prompt means you are the root user. Type [cmd=]su -[/cmd] and enter the root password. FreeBSD generally does not allow you to log in as root directly. This is a good thing, leave it that way.


----------



## xKri (Jan 3, 2012)

"su" doesn't work D:
I'm logged in with root user!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2012)

xKri said:
			
		

> "su" doesn't work D:


Only members of the *wheel* group are allowed to use su(1).



> I'm logged in with root user!


No, you are not. Type
`$ id -a`


----------



## xKri (Jan 3, 2012)

`%id -a`

```
uid=0(root) gid=0(wheel) groups=0(wheel),5(operator)
```


`%whoami`

```
root
```


----------



## adamk (Jan 3, 2012)

If you are logged in as root, and getting % as the prompt, then it sounds like someone changed the profile for root.

Adam


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2012)

Somebody has been mucking around with the prompt. What shell are you using?


----------



## xKri (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm using putty


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2012)

That's a secure shell *client* not a shell.


----------



## xKri (Jan 3, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> That's a secure shell *client* not a shell.


I'm sorry, but I don't understand what you said.

Can you explain?
What information do you need?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 3, 2012)

[cmd=]echo $SHELL[/cmd]

You really need to learn the UNIX basics if you want to understand the help you're getting here.


----------



## xKri (Jan 3, 2012)

`%echo $SHELL`

```
/bin/csh
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2012)

Edit ~/.cshrc. Look for a line with *set prompt*. Change it to:

```
set prompt = "%n@%m:%~%#"
```

Log out and back in again, or
[cmd=]source ~/.cshrc[/cmd]


----------



## fonz (Jan 3, 2012)

xKri said:
			
		

> I've got a really big problem with my dedicated server. When I log in in my server with ssh, the console shows me *%* and not *#*.


Why is that such a "really big problem", if I may ask?

Fonz

P.S. It is recommended that you ssh into the server using a mortal user account and then su(1) to root, instead of logging in directly as root.


----------



## xKri (Jan 3, 2012)

I have contacted the support and they haven't found no fault on the server.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2012)

Why would there be a fault on the server? Somebody just modified the prompt, nothing more.


----------

